# mortuaries for sale



## oldscrote (Feb 23, 2013)

Anybody got a few quid to spare

http://www.fulfords.co.uk/buy/prope...r,ex2-for-guide-price-gbp-10,000-ref-2211790/

http://www.fulfords.co.uk/buy/prope...th,ex2-for-guide-price-gbp-5,000-ref-2211789/


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 23, 2013)

...and well within budget. How tempting would that be


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2013)

Wonder how much it fetched?


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 23, 2013)

sweet i could by one of them in cash! affordable housing for goths!


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 23, 2013)

Would be even more of a winner if they still had the slab - nice dining room table ready made


----------



## smiler (Feb 23, 2013)

Na that’s a waste of money a Dead Loss.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 24, 2013)

I am by no means superstitious, but I couldn't imagine inhabiting a building through which so many corpses had passed...


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 24, 2013)

Instant bunk beds


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 24, 2013)

ha ha ... a certain welsh venue if I recall silent ?


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 24, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> ha ha ... a certain welsh venue if I recall silent ?



It was the best way to avoid the bearded one


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 24, 2013)

who turned up not long after we arrived and hide and seek ensued lol


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 24, 2013)

Mind games in the mortuary


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 24, 2013)

That really is insanely cheap, you couldn't build them for that! 
If anything, you've publicised (for the better) a great source of sites: Auctioneers catalogues, so many quality untapped sites. 
Hopefully this will mean more people looking out for stuff like this. 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 25, 2013)

I know one which will be getting sold in the near future but don't expect it to be cheap.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow very cheap but I guess not everyone would want to live in an old mortuary


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm guessing they have attempted to get planning permission for change of use to residential and failed, hence the price. 
I would LOVE to have a crack at converting one of them!


----------



## Ellis (Feb 28, 2013)

Would be great to have as a house would definitely have to have some 'quirky' features to freek out guests!


----------



## vanburen (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like they are off the market,wonder what they fetched ?


----------



## LulaTaHula (Apr 4, 2013)

The chapel at the former Brookwood Hospital is now a Buddhist temple and the monks live in the converted mortuary!


----------

